# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Chienne qui enfle avec des cloques

## Houitie

J'en ai parlé dans "ça vous broute" mais j'ouvre un post, peut etre que quelqu'un a des idées. 
Hestia a commencé hier matin à enfler, d'abord par le museau, puis le corps et jusqu'aux pattes arrieres. 
Depuis elle enfle pendant environ 3h, puis rien pendant une heure ou deux puis ça recommence. 
Qu'elle soit dehors ou dedans c'est la meme chose. 
Pas de changement de croquettes, tous les dodos sont passés au lavage, elle a elle meme été lavée deux fois avec un produit véto. 
Prélevement de peau ok, prise de sang ok... 
Elle a eu cortisone en injection + comprimés et des diurétiques car elle fait un oedeme généralisé. 









Le bas de ses pattes est enflé



Elle a perdu du poids elle perd des poils sous le bide. 




Les piqures d'insectes ont été écartées, pareil pour l'allergie alimentaire... pas de changement de produit dans la maison. 
Délice n'a aucun symptome, le chat non plus.

----------


## audreymaxtuco

Ds la prise de sang , le véto a fait le dosage hormonal ?

----------


## Houitie

Non, pas de dosage hormonal cette fois. 
Elle en a eu un en février lors de son rappel de vaccin et il n'y avait rien.

----------


## Alzira

Ça peut être une allergie croisée  et gonflement dégonflement (si je puis dire) je sais que c'est un symptôme de l'allergie à la pénicilline  mai c'est sans doute autre chose

----------


## Noemie-

Mais  ::  Pauvre Hestia, j'ai jamais vu ça. 

La cortisone agit du coup  ? Elle a eu en injection et tu continues en comprimé ?

----------


## Houitie

La premiere injection d'hier n'a rien fait; 
Par contre ce soir elle semble pas trop mal. Je trouve que les cloques sont moins grosses et elle se gratte moins. 
Pour la premiere fois depuis plus de 48h elle arrive à dormir sans se gratter toutes les deux ou trois minutes. 
Bon par contre elle fait pipi tres tres souvent... les diuréthiques eux font effet, c'est sur. Et comme elle boit beaucoup avec la cortisone... je sens qu'il va y avoir des inondations. 
Sinon oui je continue en comprimés dès demain matin et pour un nombre de jours pas défini pour le moment.

----------


## Noemie-

c'est vraiment trop chelou cette histoire de cloque ! ta véto sèche aussi ? 

Pauvre loulette ça doit être fortement désagréable quand même...

----------


## Houitie

on a vu 3 vétos en deux jours.... et ils sechent tous. 
Entre ceux qui te disent que c'est forcement une allergie... d'autres qui te disent que non ce n'est pas possible... celle d'hier qui m'a fait ratisser toute le jardin à la recherche d'une fourmilliere ou d'un nid d'insecte...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Elle a vu ma véto habituelle, le véto de garde et aujourd'hui ma véto est en congé donc un de ses confreres de la meme clinique.

----------


## borneo

Elle n'a pas d'anti-histaminique ? C'est ce qu'on donne en premier en cas d'allergie.

Les anti-histaminiques humains sont en vente libre, d'ailleurs.

----------


## Houitie

Non pas d'anti histaminique. 
De ce que j'ai compris ce sont des médicaments à prendre sur le long terme et pas pour une crise isolée. 
Pour ce genre de réaction "violente et d'un seul coup" ça ne servirait à rien.

----------


## Noemie-

c'est clair que les anti histamiques avec une chienne dans cet état..... il vaut mieux passer direct à la cortisone... J'espère que ça va faire effet. 

Je sais qu'elle a déjà un terrain allergique ? Tu as fait des tests alimentaires + habitats ? 

Mais genre c'est arrivé d'un coup comme ça elle s'est mise à gonfler ? Et ensuite des cloques se font formées ? Ou ce sont des cloques directes qui sont apparues ?

----------


## lealouboy

Daïs m'a fait ça 3/4 fois, ça fait flipper et pareil, le véto n'a rien trouvé ...
A chaque fois, c'est passé avec une injection de cortisone.

----------


## Houitie

Ce sont d'abord les cloques qui sont apparues. Ensuite les cloques disparaissent mais son corps reste gonflé. Je ne sais pas comment expliquer mieux que ça. 
Pour les tests elle les a fait il y a environ 18 mois, je l'avais adopté depuis peu et elle maigrissait tout en ayant des plaies qui ne se soignaient pas. Elle est allergique à la viande et quelques autres trucs mais a une alimentation spéciale et des shampoings spéciaux quand elle a besoin. 
Cette nuit pas de nouvelle crise par contre elle est crevée. Elle s'est réveillée Xfois parce que cortisone et diurétique c'est dur à gérer pour la vessie. 
j'ai un chien en garde qu'elle connait et adore, elle ne veut pas jouer, reste couchée, bref, c'est pas ma chienne, elle ne réclame meme pas à manger ce matin. Elle est l'ombre d'elle meme.

----------


## Houitie

On reviens de balade, la miss n'a pas voulu courir et au bout 1/4d'h elle a demandé à faire demi tour. 
Par contre clairement elle dégonfle.

----------


## Noemie-

ah oui elle a dégonflé... pauvre loulette, c'est peut être les effets secondaires de la cortisone aussi, mais qu'elle ne mange pas, c'est bizarre.

----------


## Houitie

Bon encore un coup de fil au véto. Elle ne se lève plus pour me suivre partout, réagit moyen quand je l'appelle, elle a froid. Elle a un copain à la maison et refuse de jouer. Elle est isolée dans ma chambre (porte ouverte mais les autres n'ont pas le droit d'y aller), elle a voulu y alelr toute seule et dort dans mon lit (chose qu'elle ne ferai jamais en temps normal)
D'apres le véto c'est le contre coup de l'allergie, à surveiller. 
Je dois prendre sa température quand elle se lèvera et tenir au courant. Elle qui est si vive en temps normal. :'(

----------


## lili2000

Bon courage Houitie
Caresses à la louloute ...

----------


## lealouboy

:: 

Bon rétablissement à la puce  ::

----------


## ben&

bon courage

----------


## Chouck

Bon courage à ta puce et à toi.

----------


## corinnebergeron

C'est quand même bizarre comme réaction.

----------


## Noemie-

Alors tu as pu prendre sa température ? ça va mieux ?

----------


## Houitie

Pas de fièvre, c'est déjà ça. 
Elle est juste naze je pense. Elle a mangé ce soir et est retournée se coucher, elle fait un calin à son chat là. 
Il n'y a plus de cloque par contre je trouve encore ses pattes et ses babines enflées.

Elle dort vraiment profondément parce qu'elle rêve. 
Ma pauvre bichette, autant parfois je la trouve trop speed autant la voir dans cet état ça fait mal. 

En début d'apm  elle avait encore le nez bien gonflé



Quand je suis partie au boulot ça lui faisait une grosse tête.. et des bosses sur le nez mais un peu moins. 



Et ce soir

----------


## MuzaRègne

Le plus gros a l'air d'être passé, c'est bien, j'espère que ça va continuer sur cette lancée.
Pour la fatigue : j'ai eu une fois une réaction allergique cutanée importante, sur une grande surface, même traitée j'ai été pendant une bonne semaine un vrai légume. Je passais ma journée assise sur un fauteuil au jardin, ensuite je rentrais et je dormais - je ne faisais rien de rien, j'étais vraiment épuisée. Je la comprends ta petite mémère ! Qu'elle se repose et se remette bien.

----------


## Amandine.Stane.Murphy

::

----------


## Houitie

Elle a encore fait un truc bizarre ce soir. 
Un réveil hyper essouflée et tremblante. Je ne sais pas si c'est un cauchemar ou encore une réaction. Bref, une nouvelle nuit de veille en perspective, je n'en peux plus.

----------


## lili2000

Bon courage

----------


## Kybou!

Comment va Hestia ce matin ?  ::

----------


## Houitie

La nuit fut courte (sachant que je me leve à 5h30 pour aller bosser et que j'ai surveillé non stop jusqu'à2h...)
Elle est juste fatiguée ce matin mais à nouveau gourmande et avec l'envie de jouer. On va tenter une petite balade. 
Avec accord du véto on a diminué les médicaments voir ce que ça donne. On ne sait pas ce qui s'est passé hier soir si nouvelle allergie ou si juste un cauchemar, elle dit que la baisse de la cortisone va nous donner une réponse rapidement. Donc seulement un demi comprimé ce matin et 1 seul comprimé de diurétique voir si elle regonfle.
Apres niveau comportement je ne la sens pas pareil. Elle est super inquiete, me suit partout, elle demande à rentrer dans la chambre la nuit alors qu'elle ne le fait jamais autrement. Du coup je finis par aller dormir sur le canapé, je pense que ça la rassure et du coup elle doit mieux dormir.

----------


## Kybou!

Courage Marie, Scoub aussi est un gros anxieux, il fait la même chose quand il ne se sent pas bien ... J'espère que le véto finira par trouver ce qu'elle a ! Caresses à Hestia !  ::

----------


## Bolinette

En plus elle doit capter ton angoisse. Courage et caresses à la belle.

----------


## Houitie

Je sais qu'elle sent mon angoisse et j'espere de faire au max pour ne pas trop stresser mais c'est vrai qu'à chaque fois je ne sais pas ou va s'arreter le fait d'enfler. Le véto n'est pas à coté (le plus proche n'est pas le notre mais est au courant de l'état d'Hestia et pret à nous recevoir au cas ou, il faut quand meme 10 minutes au mieux pour y arriver). 
Bref, là ça va un peu mieux, je viens d'aller dormir avec elle pendant 2h. On s'est reposé toutes les deux.

----------


## Bolinette

Super, plein de bonnes ondes  ::

----------


## Houitie

On revient de balade, nous sommes allées dans une prairie ou je sais qu'il n'y a pas de produit de traitement, rinçage au retour... je croise les doigts. 
Mais elle retrouve un peu de vitalité, elle a couru comme une folle, pas longtemps mais c'est déjà mieux.

----------


## malko

J'espère qu'elle va vite se remettre
plein de bonnes ondes à vous !

----------


## lili2000

des nouvelles ?

----------


## Houitie

Oui, Hestia n'enfle plus mais n'a pas récupéré son comportement habituel. Elle est toute molle. 
On fait le point avec le véto demain.

----------


## Houitie

Et bien mauvaise nouvelle... Hestia enfle à nouveau depuis 10 minutes. Le museau à nouveau.

----------


## Houitie

Moins impressionant que ces derniers jours mais vu qu'elle a encore de la cortisone dans le sang c'est quand meme super inquietant.

----------


## Houitie

Un contact sur mon FB m'a dit de donner cette piste des puces de canards au véto .
ça pourrait correspondre vu qu'il y a des canards chez le voisin et dans les étangs autour. 

http://annecylocimmo.free.fr/puce_canard.htm

----------


## corinnebergeron

Ah une piste !

----------


## Noemie-

Mouais j'y crois pas trop, pour avoir été victime de ça, ce n'est pas du tout le type de réaction... 

Tek aussi s'était faite piquer au lac d'annecy, elle a fait une réaction cutanée à perdre ses poils sur le flancs mais aucun gonflement ni cloque. 

A moins que Hestia soit plus sensible mais ce n'est même pas la saison, les puces sont présentes par eau très chaude.

----------


## Houitie

Je ne sais pas, j'essaye de me raccrocher à toutes les pistes, c'est tellement angoissant le simple fait d'aller dormir.

----------


## Noemie-

Je comprends bien, c'est vraiment chelou cette histoire surtout si elel est sous cortisone :ben: j'en parlerais mardi peut être qu'un de mes vétos a déjà eu l'expérience :ben: 

Les puces de canard j'y crois pas  ::  il fait encore trop froid.

----------


## Houitie

tu peux meme montrer les photos aux vétos, sans souci. 
Demain on y retourne bien sur. J'appellerai ma véto pour savoir si on va chez elle ou direct à Nantes.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Bon courage !

----------


## Noemie-

Si ils n'ont aucune piste j'essayerais d'aller à Nantes direct   :: 

Qu'elle réagisse à quelque chose une fois, bon, ça passe, mais qu'elle regonfle malgré les corticos, ça passe moins !!! Tiens nous au courant !

----------


## Houitie

Elle n'a pas fait d'oedeme général cette fois, juste les cloques. Puis ça  a disparu. 
Moi c'est son coté vraiment faible qui m'inquiete. Elle dort tout le temps, mange et retourne se coucher. C'est une chienne qui fait 5h de balade et n'est pas fatiguée d'habitude. Là on a du faire 20 minutes et terminé, elle n'en pouvait plus.

----------


## Houitie

Ma véto est en formation pour la journée... dans le genre "on a la poisse". 
Bref, j'attends que son remplaçant me rappelle.

----------


## Rousquanne

Des news?

----------


## loulouk

je lis sans rien dire parce que je n’ai jamais été confrontée à ça , j’ai pas vraiment de conseils à donner,
j'espère que ça va aller pour elle

----------


## lilou 92

On dirait de l'urticaire (c'est plus fréquent chez les chevaux que chez le chien mais ça existe chez un peu toutes les espèces).
Si c'est cela, les anti-histaminiques aident beaucoup.

j'espère que tu vas trouver la cause rapidement. Courage !


edit > je te mets en lien un cas d'urticaire chez un chien qui ressemble un peu à ton cas (ça aide pas beaucoup sur la cause mais bon... en début de printemps, les hypothèses sont assez nombreuses, piqures, allergènes environnementaux) : 
http://educationcanine.forumactif.co...-chez-le-chien

----------


## Houitie

Merci Lilou. 
On a vu un autre véto aujourd'hui. Elle est sous traitement pour 5 jours et sinon la piste du lupus est aussi envisagée... à voir. 
Je vous tiens au courant. 
Bien sur elle a enflé toute la matinée et en arrivant chez le véto plus rien. Bon ouf elle a refait un gros bouton sur le pif dans la salle d'attente et j'avais mon appareil photo pour montrer .

----------


## Aliktutti

Moi aussi je lis sans rien dire, j'espère que vous allez voir des améliorations avec ce traitement. 

Grosses caresses à la louloute  ::

----------


## Tisouen

Vraiment bizarre. Si tu peux essayes de prendre rdv avec le Dr Ben****** à Atlantia. Il est dermatologue, allergologue et immunologue. (tu verra son nom complet sur leur site) Il navigue entre Nantes et Rennes (enfin c'était le cas avant je ne sais pas si c'est toujours le cas) donc pas la tous les jours normalement. 

Je l'ai déjà eu pour un chien de la SPA ou je travaillais dans le 35 et il est bien et explique vraiment bien.

----------


## Houitie

Oui, c'est le véto qui la suivait apres son adoption quand elle a fait ses allergies alimentaires. Cette fois c'était une femme. 
On attend les 5 jours du traitement donné et on refera un point.

----------


## Tisouen

Bon j'espère que le traitement va agir. Comment tu la trouve aujourd'hui ?

----------


## Rousquanne

Comment va la pépette ce soir?

----------


## Kybou!

::

----------


## Houitie

Comme Hestia n'a pas eu de nouvelle crise elle a eu le droit de faire une sortie avec les copains aujourd'hui. 
On a fait un tout petit groupe de 6 chiens histoire de faire une reprise en douceur (enfin elle en a vu aussi 2 de plus à la fin mais c'est raisonnable). 
Elle a fait sa fofolle. S'est meme baigné un peu. ça faisait plaisir de la voir revivre un peu. 
Ce soir elle est épuisée (ce qui n'est pas habituel) et elle a fait une mini réaction sur le dessus du nez mais rien de plus. ça s'est stoppé tout seul et c'est resté tres localisé. 





Bon on voit que son nez n'est pas encore tout à fait net mais c'est mieux.

----------


## Rousquanne

C'est bon pour le moral des troupes çà!
Allez courage, çà va le faire!

----------


## Houitie

Hestia va bien. Elle a encore eu une mini eruption, toute petite mais toujours présente donc est ce les médicaments qui limitent les dégats ou juste parce que le phénomene est de moins en moins fort... mystère. 
Elle fait des léchouilles à tous ceux qui pensent à elle !

----------


## Houitie

Rechute pour Hestia...  :: 
Pas enflée cette fois mais des plaques rouges sous le ventre. 
Autant dire qu'on en a assez toutes les deux. J'attends demain avec impatience pour voir le véto à nouveau.

----------


## Rousquanne

pffff...
Courage à toutes les deux!

----------


## Tisouen

Vous êtes allées vous promener dans des "hautes herbes". Un de mes chiens m'a fait ça pendant une saison. On n'avait pas déterminé quel herbe était responsable mais en déménageant il n'y a plus eu de problème. Il avait des comprimés d'antihistaminique.

----------


## Houitie

Oui on s'est promené mais rien de différent des autres jours. Demain elle passe au bain à fond encore (tous les deux jours), j'espere que si ce n'est que ça elle ira mieux.

----------


## Houitie



----------


## DROIT DE VIE

C'est d'autres pustules ? dans les poils ? On dirait une mamelle rouge...

----------


## Houitie

Non non ce sont des pustules, les mamelles sont plus bas, bien rose/blanc sur la photo. 
C'est sous son ventre.

----------


## DROIT DE VIE

Cé bizarre cette histoire, c'est la 1e fois que je vois ça... Surtout ce qui s'est passé sur son nez... Et ça ne passe pas.

----------


## Houitie

Bon la miss est repartie depuis mardi pour une cure de 10 jours d'anti histaminique et j'ai de la cortisone sur moi en cas de grosse réaction (je vous raconte pas le stress de savoir que ça peut arriver tout le temps)
Ceci dit j'ai du donner des fleurs de Bach à Délice (elle doit aller se faire toiletter, source de grand stress pour ma bichette) donc j'ai mis les deux sous fleurs de Bach... bilan plus aucune réaction. Plus de bouton, plus de gratiche, plus de zone enflée. Alors hasard ou pas? l'avenir nous le dira.

----------


## Poupoune 73

espérons que tu aies trouvé la clef du problème et que les fleurs de bach résoudront ces soucis  ::

----------


## Houitie

Nouvelle rechute...  :: 



Nouvelle piste, ça commence toujours un mardi... je vais aller voir l'agriculteur à coté pour lui demander s'il ne fait pas un traitement dans ses champs ou pour ses vaches le mardi...

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Qu'est-ce qu'il y a comme culture autour de chez toi?
Apparemment niveau pesticides, le pire en ce moment, c'est le colza...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

* avec passage de traitement tous les 8 jours, comme par hasard!*

----------


## Houitie

Le colza est assez loin mais il y en a dans le km autour de la maison. 
Hier on s'est promené dans les vignes mais baignade et rincage et aucun symptome. 
Ce matin ça a commencé des qu'elle est sortie dans la jardin. 
Au plus proche il y a des prés avec des vaches et d'autres pour le foin, des champs de mais mais ils viennent d'etre semés, ensuite des champs avec des chevaux et du blé...

----------


## Houitie

je n'avais pas suivi le post jusqu'à la fin, Hestia a fait des réactions jusqu'au 15 mai environ et puis du jour au lendemain plus rien. 
Cette allergie restera un mystere, en espérant qu'elle ne recommence pas l'an prochain. Les vétos l'ont noté dans leurs dossiers on fera peut etre un traitement préventif... à suivre.

----------


## Noemie-

V'là que Tek me fait la même  en plus soft mais quand même ! 

Quand tu parles de cloques, quand tu touchais c'était mou dessous ? Ou tu sentais quand même du liquide dessous ?

----------


## Houitie

c 'était mou ! 
elle le refait régulièrement, on se promène avec une seringue de cortico au cas ou !

----------


## Rose78

A la même période ou n'importe quand ?

----------


## Houitie

Pour Hestia c'est surtout au printemps mais ça arrive aussi en dehors... La dernière date d'il y a trois semaines environ. On pense à une allergie à des moisissures car c'est principalement quand il fait humide ou quand la rosée du matin est importante.

----------


## Rose78

Il n'y en a pas dans ses croquettes (genre Royal Canin....mais pas que !) ?

----------


## Noemie-

ah ouais nan Tek c'est dur  et ça disparait dans la journée mais revient le matin

----------


## Houitie

Hestia et ses allergies le retour... 
Sous cortico depuis dimanche et même pas d'amélioration cette fois. Plaques rouges, pif gonflé, gratiches toute la journée. 
Je ne retrouve plus qui m'avait donné des noms de granules homéo qui avaient été très utiles.  :Frown:

----------


## chantal642121

bonjour houitie,

je suis moi même allergique à beaucoup de choses ; les piqures d'insectes font des ravages chez moi : cloques, plaques, grattage au sang, oedemes ; le seul remède pour moi est homéopatique, à savoir :
granules d'apis mellifica et poumon, en alternance 3 de chaque toutes les heures  ; très efficace chez moi, pourquoi pas le tenter sur un chien ?? ça m'évite la cortisone et les antibios si je les prends dès que je commence à gratter...  bonne soirée,

----------


## Houitie

Elle a déjà eu de l'homéo qui a très bien marché mais je ne me souviens plus du nom des tubes de granules en fait... je sais que c'est quelqu'un d'ici qui me l'a donné c'est pour ça que je re pose la question. Il y avait en effet apis mellifica mais un autre aussi qui n'est pas poumon.

----------


## malko

Idem ici chez Enigme, depuis 3 jours plaques rouges et grattage intensif....  
Marre tous les ans de devoir donner des cortico pour une allergie dont on arrive pas à trouver l'origine.

Du coup Houitie, si tu retrouves le nom de l'homéo, je prend volontier

----------


## Houitie

Pour l'origine si tu as du colza près de chez toi c'est peut être une piste. Ici c'est quasi sur. En fait le colza est traité une fois par semaine en fin de floraison et bizarrement ça tombe toujours la veille des allergies d'Hestia. 
Je te teins au courant pour le nom des granules, j'avance dans ma recherche, je suis en train de reprendre chaque tube que j'ai (en sachant que j'en ai une boite à chaussures) et de chercher pour chaque...

----------


## malko

ya des champs autour de chez nous oui, avec du colza, mais pas direct en contact, plusieurs centaines de mètres.

Par contre, contrairement à Hestia, ça ne se manifeste pas par "crise", quand ça commence, on est bon pour plusieurs mois d'affilés sans interruption, avec juste des hauts et des bas.... Dans les pires moments, elle peut passer sa nuit à se gratter à sang sans cortico

----------


## Houitie

Hestia aussi, il y a toujours un fond qui dure environ 6/8 semaines avec une crise forte par semaine. 
J'ia retrouvé pour l'homéo. 
Apis mellifica 9CH 5 granules  2 à 3 fois par jour
Pollen 9CH 3 granules 2 à 3 fois par jour. 
Le colza n'est pas tout près mais c'est flagrant tous les ans et cette année il est en retard ce qui correspond.

----------


## ika 47

sinon pour mes allergies plutot de la sphere orl j'ai commence il y quelque temps Allargem acheté en pharmacie 

c'est des gouttes a prendre en dehors des repas ,de l'extrait de bourgeons de plantes  pour le moment çà marche bien 

parce que cette année le poumon histamine 5 ch en granule pour moi çà faisait rien alors que les autres années cétait impec

----------


## malko

> Hestia aussi, il y a toujours un fond qui dure environ 6/8 semaines avec une crise forte par semaine. 
> J'ia retrouvé pour l'homéo. 
> Apis mellifica 9CH 5 granules  2 à 3 fois par jour
> Pollen 9CH 3 granules 2 à 3 fois par jour. 
> Le colza n'est pas tout près mais c'est flagrant tous les ans et cette année il est en retard ce qui correspond.


Merci pour le traitement

Oui si le pollen est en retard, ça pourrait correspondre, car la semaine dernière je me faisais justement la réflexion que cette année elle ne se grattait pas encore, les années précédentes, ça commençait plus tôt

----------

